# Culinary School Choice



## myuva2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, I am currently highly considering culinary school. I have only a small amount of restauarant experience but am confident that I want to take the path toward becoming a chef some day. I am starting my search of schools and being that I live in the Washington DC area, L' Academie de Cuisine is very appealing. I have looked at other schools as well but seeing as I could live at home which would save money, I dont mind spending the extra on school. I would like to know if anybody has any experience with the school? How is the reputation, etc.? Please any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi myuva2,

Although I don't have direct knowledge of the school you mention, I have worked for a Green-card French chef that graduated from the Paris Cordon Bleu that couldn‘t make it as the head chef! He only lasted about six weeks. I believe that your future is far more dependent on your efforts and abilities than the pedigree of the school. (My opinion!)

If you want to open your own place, school can be a good way to acquire knowledge in areas that are critical for running it. Front of house operations, the Bar, legal issues, operational design and layout of kitchen and dining room, menu construction and so forth. That being said, nothing beats first hand experience! Certificates and degrees may get you hired, but ultimately is will be your ability to perform that will determine your longevity in a restaurant or the success of your own place. 

I would visit whatever school you would like to attend and talk with the instructors and students and get a better feel for the school for yourself. You should feel comfortable with what the school offers in relation to what your goals are.


----------

